# Solstice ride Peckham to Hastings - free



## Blue Hills (29 Mar 2019)

May be of interest to folk.

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/summ...mailchimp&mc_cid=7535a644da&mc_eid=c9ced39f8c

I may go along if I can figure out what to do when I get there.

Tempted to horrify them by turning up on my Dynamo luggage loaded tank.


----------



## TissoT (29 Mar 2019)

9pm ? will be tucked up with my coco.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Mar 2019)

TissoT said:


> 9pm ? will be tucked up with my coco.


yep it's a night ride, as is the Dynamo.

Must admit I do like Hastings.


----------



## nonowt (29 Mar 2019)

hmmm, I could be tempted...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I may go along if I can figure out what to do when I get there.



Have breakfast then ride back?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Have breakfast then ride back?


no.

more likely head to a pub, use the bivvy I will carry for a kip, ride back slowly day after.

Or like the dynamo just carry on riding - that ride I did south London Dunwich Caister - bivvied.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2019)

Wild swim in the sea. LOL that will be a swim in the sea then!


----------



## Blue Hills (22 May 2019)

Out of interest, any of you folks doing this?

Have signed up, such as it is, but haven't totally decided yet.

Such is the way Peckham has changed I may be surrounded by hipsters if I turn up on my unfashionable steel self-built (bike not frame) contraption.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

By the by, have downloaded the GPX for this.

Am working on editing it into something with rather less points - just marking the turns with minimal shaping points - if anyone wants a copy after I have done this, let me know.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

I have cycled (indeed lead rides to) Hastings before. Only one major lump as i recall. last bit flat.

Always liked hastings.


----------



## johnblack (11 Jun 2019)

I've not done an over night ride and like the sound of it, must try one at some point.

We're doing a solstice ride, 7am start on 22nd June. 100 mile mountain bike ride using byways, bridleways and towpaths, starts and finishes in Northampton, one of my favourite rides of the year with a different course every year. Run by MTB Epics.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2019)

You could do the dynamo then (see separate thread) if you can get yourself back. Mostly flat.

Am still planning to do the above ride. Have the feeling it might be a lot of racers so I won',t be in the pack as I'll be carrying rather a lot of junk on one of my old bike builds. Not sure what they will think of me. No matter. Am going to make a trip of it.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jun 2019)

Am tempted by a solstice ride of some sort, but this sounds like a pub-crawl.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2019)

Why?

A decently challenging ride from london to hastings.


----------



## nonowt (11 Jun 2019)

Not going to be able to make this as I've other commitments next weekend now. Shame, I liked the sound of it. Full post ride report please @Blue Hills


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Why?
> 
> A decently challenging ride from london to hastings.



I've no problem with the ride itself; I've had a quick look at the route and am very interested.
I ride solo 99% of the time, and enjoy night rides, so unsupported is fine if that's the way it's going to be.

But the caveats and warnings (having to cycle and navigate by yourself, do repairs on your own, and being solely responsible for getting yourself to the destination) seem incongruous with the description of an "adventure experience", an "opportunity" to "ride with new friends" and to see a "magical sunrise".
I should think some riders would prefer to ride in a cohesive and supportive group, but the organisers don't seem to want that. 

I prefer the warmer and more welcoming approach of the Fridays/FNRTTC.


----------



## nonowt (12 Jun 2019)

lazybloke said:


> I've no problem with the ride itself; I've had a quick look at the route and am very interested.
> I ride solo 99% of the time, and enjoy night rides, so unsupported is fine if that's the way it's going to be.
> 
> But the caveats and warnings (having to cycle and navigate by yourself, do repairs on your own, and being solely responsible for getting yourself to the destination) seem incongruous with the description of an "adventure experience", an "opportunity" to "ride with new friends" and to see a "magical sunrise".
> ...



I just took that to mean that to take part you should be able to fix your own puncture and navigate for yourself. Meaning the ride is open to all but you'll need a certain level of competence?


----------



## lazybloke (12 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> I just took that to mean that to take part you should be able to fix your own puncture and navigate for yourself. Meaning the ride is open to all but you'll need a certain level of competence?


Yes, that much is certain. But reading between the lines it seems like the organisers want to avoid as much responsibility as possible. That's just my impression.


----------



## johnblack (12 Jun 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Yes, that much is certain. But reading between the lines it seems like the organisers want to avoid as much responsibility as possible. That's just my impression.


They need to manage expectations, if it's a small local group organising it, they just wouldn't have the manpower to help, you've got to go into anything like this expecting no help and any you do get is a bonus.


----------



## lazybloke (12 Jun 2019)

The organiser is a LTD company who specialise in sustainable cycling holidays. They have the manpower to do "three week epics" (quote from website).
Of course they're entitled to run small events too, and they definitely should set expectations so that no-one goes into it unprepared/

Am not trying to make trouble; I'd be quite happy with the ride as described, and I'm close to signing up.
... but their messages still sound mixed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

lazybloke said:


> I prefer the warmer and more welcoming approach of the Fridays/FNRTTC.


The Fridays do set the bar rather high


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jun 2019)

nonowt said:


> Not going to be able to make this as I've other commitments next weekend now. Shame, I liked the sound of it. Full post ride report please @Blue Hills


Well I did it, though not as intended as stuff came up. Got up very early on Sunday and used their route, then rode to Eastbourne (via two spoons) for a train back to London. A very nice route (even if a short bit on a busy A road) - would recommend - yes there were repeated climbs (see below) but none of them terrible. Actually nice to do it during the day - saw dawn over the North Downs.

If anyone wants the edited point-to-point tried and tested gpx let me know by pm.

@Dogtrousers

you were right - the ride is rather "lumpy" - I have ridden to Hastings from London a few times and also lead rides there but a while ago now and I had forgotten some bits of the terrain - when I thought back I remember almost killing some poor German woman who turned up on my ride. She only rode about five miles flat into London each day and turned up as she thought it would be fun. She had no food and the first food stop was quite a way in. Amazingly she made it - a heroic effort - never saw her again though.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Well I did it, though not as intended as stuff came up. Got up very early on Sunday and used their route, then rode to Eastbourne (via two spoons) for a train back to London. A very nice route (even if a short bit on a busy A road) - would recommend - yes there were repeated climbs (see below) but none of them terrible. Actually nice to do it during the day - saw dawn over the North Downs.
> 
> If anyone wants the edited point-to-point tried and tested gpx let me know by pm.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a woman who turned out for an @ColinJ ride which he had -unusually - described as fairly flat.

After the third 15-16% ramp in about a mile I wondered what was afoot.

The poor woman - who was used to riding in the flatlands of Essex - was wiped out.

I'm sure Colin hadn't intended to mislead anyone, he'd not done the ride himself for a few years and had genuinely forgotten how many ups and downs there were.

I've done quite a few forum rides and that's the only time I've seen such a ride/rider mismatch. 

Not a bad strike rate given that people turn out from all over and often don't know the route or the capabilities of their companions.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Reminds me of a woman who turned out for an @ColinJ ride which he had -unusually - described as fairly flat.
> 
> After the third 15-16% ramp in about a mile I wondered what was afoot.
> 
> ...


I've had a total lapse of memory there... which ride was it? 

PS I did it to _MYSELF _on Saturday! I'm just about to post about that ride and I think one of the photos speaks volumes!


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I've had a total lapse of memory there... which ride was it?
> 
> PS I did it to _MYSELF _on Saturday! I'm just about to post about that ride and I think one of the photos speaks volumes!




Mmm, I don't pay much attention to place names on your rides because I'm confident your routes are always nailed on.

There were lots of short, sharp, hills, @Sea of vapours was with us, and the lass concerned had a male partner/friend.

We stopped at a pleasant but very busy stately home/park cafe - we sat outside on the grass because all the seating was taken and there were lots of children running about.

Our approach was on a minor road, but we left via the main car park entrance which had literally hundreds of cars parked.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Mmm, I don't pay much attention to place names on your rides because I'm confident your routes are always nailed on.
> 
> There were lots of short, sharp, hills, @Sea of vapours was with us, and the lass concerned had a male partner/friend.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes - THIS RIDE!


----------

